

Wknd Project: Migrate from Direct Partitions to LVM Volumes - jennifercloer
http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/306352-weekend-project-migrate-from-direct-partitions-to-lvm-volumes

======
SuzyQT
Perhaps it's time to gather up all the old drives lying around and do
something with them...

